# How to see where other Uber drivers are



## Ronnieg32 (Sep 10, 2017)

I saw a friend'a Uber app ( for passengers) for the first time and it shows where all of the Uber drivers aee around town. I put the app on my phone and I can't see where the drivers are. Is there more than one Uber app or does anyone know how to get this feature? I'd like to know where other drivers are or are not when I'm out driving.


----------



## DriveArizona (Sep 22, 2017)

You may not have waited long enough for the car icons to appear on your screen. Could you try it with a fast data connection, or possibly Wi-Fi?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Ronnieg32 said:


> I saw a friend'a Uber app ( for passengers) for the first time and it shows where all of the Uber drivers aee around town. I put the app on my phone and I can't see where the drivers are. Is there more than one Uber app or does anyone know how to get this feature? I'd like to know where other drivers are or are not when I'm out driving.


One you get it working, just remember that you only get to see the 8 closest cars to you. And moving the map doesn't work. If you want to see a different area, you have to start a ride request by entering the area you want to see before you can see the 8 ants in that area.

Unless your friend has a version of the app a year or so old. You used to be able to move the map around and still see the ants, but not anymore at least on the iPhone app. Not sure about Android.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Same on Android. You need to side-load a older APK version of the rider app


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Same on Android. You need to side-load a older APK version of the rider app


What was the last version that could do that?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

disp350 said:


> One you get it working, just remember that you only get to see the 8 closest cars to you. And moving the map doesn't work. If you want to see a different area, you have to start a ride request by entering the area you want to see before you can see the 8 ants in that area.
> 
> Unless your friend has a version of the app a year or so old. You used to be able to move the map around and still see the ants, but not anymore at least on the iPhone app. Not sure about Android.


I set up a ride then move the pin around


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

A version from Oct 2016 I think v3.126.0. I have it set up to never auto-update.


----------

